# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Korean AimShot - Pixelbot? AHK?

## milkiway14st

에임샷
오버헬프 커뮤니티
OAHSystem :: 오아시스
-----------------------------------------All sites is pixelbot ?, AHK?

----------


## Denuvo

By what i can tell, derivatives of AHK.
Most likely people trying to make quick bank before Blizzard slaps the hammer.

----------


## dowjones21

> By what i can tell, derivatives of AHK.
> Most likely people trying to make quick bank before Blizzard slaps the hammer.


So you think AHK is detectable? You are fear mongering

----------


## Denuvo

> So you think AHK is detectable? You are fear mongering


First Blizzard customer support response on using macro execution programs such as AutoHotkey : Diablo

While this applies to a MMO, i wouldn't believe their philosophy be any different for Overwatch.

AHK in Overwatch was initially used to automate combos and crap. Now it's being used as something much, much more disruptive.

I am not fear mongering. It is obvious that the use of any third party program, especially ones that automate game mechanics for you, is not welcome in the eyes of Blizzard.

I know how AHK works, yet i do not under-estimate the reaches of Blizzard when it comes to keeping their golden baby clean.

AHK itself is not bannable. The scripts, though, most likely are.

Anyone using anything to artificially aim/fire/whatever mechanic you can think of, should not expect to come unscathed. Especially in Overwatch. Especially on a public pixelbot script that was posted on Blizzard's very forums.

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

the script was posted on there forums over 2 months ago and still to this date no 1 has been banned by AHK

----------


## Malig

All they have to do is make health bar slightly transparent like when health is missing.

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> All they have to do is make health bar slightly transparent like when health is missing.


that wont matter if people get ahold of the image files again,

it works by taking a picture scanning the image for the health bar image file

so if they make it slightly transparent all they have to do is get new image files wich are at the same transparent level and it will work the exact same way again

----------


## shinobi1965

I am using one of the korean AHK scripts (extremely more advanced than the one leaked on this site) and have played hundreds of competitive games, for quite some time now. Still not banned. Really the only conclusion I have come to is people are way too ****ing blatant when they are cheating and get reported. I come across cheaters in my team and the enemy team that are SO obvious it's hilarious. Those people get banned and then cry that everything has been detected lol.

I'm sure that they probably can detect AHK, but it's pretty obvious to me that it is not an automatic system that is banning people for it.

----------


## GimGanDi

Those are all same imagesearch bots.
Just different names, same seller / code.

----------


## sedicgaa

Blizzard can just block all inputs sent from ahk, nodejs, autoit or any other inputs from non hardware device(except mouse/keboard macro like razer synapse).
They did this during the launch of ptr, but they removed the blocking later on for some reason.

----------


## Vulteer

> Blizzard can just block all inputs sent from ahk, nodejs, autoit or any other inputs from non hardware device(except mouse/keboard macro like razer synapse).
> They did this during the launch of ptr, but they removed the blocking later on for some reason.


Probably because it would cause false positives and flag a lot of legit players.

----------


## shinobi1965

They are all similar but they aren't all exactly the same bot. I have tried all of them and there are differences in functionality (1 of them is clearly better than the others and I will let you figure out which). They are also not the same seller. The one with the best functionality ironically enough is actually the cheapest lol.

----------


## deflag

> They are all similar but they aren't all exactly the same bot. I have tried all of them and there are differences in functionality (1 of them is clearly better than the others and I will let you figure out which). They are also not the same seller. The one with the best functionality ironically enough is actually the cheapest lol.


Can you tell us how you did it? Because I dont understand a thing, I don't even know how to register. I think most people here would appreciate it. Thank you very much in advance.

EDIT: I have registered, and sent an email to them with questions.

http://오버헬프.com/ sells only to koreans.
Awaiting the response of the other two.

----------


## rheos

Already found out which one you are talking about. And yeah, this is AHK behind.

----------


## deflag

Okay, so guys, I am going to try to test them. If they work I will come back here to post the details. It seems like you can talk with them using Kakao Talk (google it), you just need to add the user oahsys and the user 에임샷.

EDIT:

So far I gathered:

http://오버헬프.com/ Sells only to koreans. I have asked why but got no response from him. "He doesn't have paypal accounts".
http://www.에임샷.kr/ Sells only to koreans. He says that "나는 외국인과 거래한적이 없다. 한국 계좌로 송금을 해달라", which means something like "I do not hanjeokyi deal with foreigners. Dont remittances account with Korea". I asked him about the possibility of using paypal and he said that he's studying the idea.

I would try to pose as a korean but I don't know the language, so it wouldn't work.

----------


## GimGanDi

답이없다 병신들... 한국계좌 없으면 못산다
근데 여기 vip 에 있는게 더 좋은것 같다
어차피 이렇게 말해줘도 못 읽겠지만...

----------


## deflag

Usually, when someone speaks in their own language is because they don't understand any other language. I asked because I didn't know why, I don't get you (is that supposed to make me an "idiot"?). Technically, they could use paypal to sell worldwide, I have seen it before. The reason why they would choose not to is beyond me. Afraid of lawsuits? Anyways, your post doesn't help, and thats the only thing I am trying to do  :Smile: .

----------

